# teryx pros and cons



## bigblackbrute

ok so o searchd bt couldnt find a thread on this. so after the brute lost the motor for the second time out of the blue while i was jus playn around in the yard ive decided to get me a teryx and let the brute go. whats yalls opinions and whats the pros and cons of one. i will be getn a 2010 LE. it will stay stock for hunting season bt by spring it will be get sme mods bt nt crazy. im open to all opinions. thanks guys. o yea and whay does it take to fit 31s under one.


----------



## phreebsd

my stepdad's seems to be pretty reliable. sounds good but seems a bit loud in the cab. he's got 31's on his. 2" spacers on it. they fit but do rub a but on the rear with a full load.
he'll be getting a lift kit eventually.


----------



## walker

only downside from what i have heard is it takes 3 to 4 hours to change a belt . that if you know what your doing .. look under seat got to take all that crap out to get to cvt....


----------



## phreebsd

yep gotta remove the fuel tank and lots of little junk.


----------



## gpinjason

I've heard also that if you are on inclines a lot it has the same issue like brutes spitting oil into the airbox...


----------



## phreebsd

yep it does. i was behind clay going up a hill at southern ridge and there was so much smoke i couldnt see at all!


----------



## monsterbrute750

I have 3 buddies with them. Two of them have 2008 models and one has a 2010. They all seem to like them. One of them is selling his '08 for $6500 to get another 4 wheeler because he misses it.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame

I was looking on craigslist and found a teryx for $1705 and it's an 09 could that be right? It says nothing is wrong with it and it has pics of it


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^^scam, if i ever get one ill let you know how i like it


----------



## bigblackbrute

thanks for the input guys and thanks alot for the pics phree im glad to knw that my 31s will fit on it witout a lift for now. looks like i will jus wait till i have a free day to put clutch springs and all in it. i knw i will miss the brute sme bt i will really enjoy the teryx to.


----------



## yard_dawg

I have a 08 model. this is my first buggy, and there are for sure a lot of problems with servicing it . I have had 4 wheelers all my life,and use to just looking at it and fixing it. Now i have to take stuff off just to look. I did find a manual online that helps out a lot with the up keep of it. I know this thing hauls but, with plenty of power. They have so many upgrades out there for them now.


----------



## bigblackbrute

thanks for that info yard dog. i dnt mind haveing to do a lil extra to work on one. what tire would yall recommend for it for hunting and would anybody happen to have a set they would be willing to sell.


----------



## bhmudder32

I have an 09 teryx sport and I love it so far. This winter I am getting the V force john clutch mod done and I think it will be right where I want it. It has the gorilla stage 1 lift on it


----------



## bigblackbrute

sweet looking teryx bhmudder. im getn a 2010 le thats rubby red is what they guy at the dealship said the color was called. i wanted a sport jus a lil mre money than what i wanted to spend


----------



## mudtodeep

Any new pros an cons think I'm looking to get a teryx think I'm going to go with 09 or newer I like my brute but it seems like u just don't c any teryx no were Any new thoughts on them. Thanks


----------

